# Waste Water Hose



## sunflowersmell (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello, us again!!! :lol: 

Does anyone know where we can buy a hose to fit the waste water outlet on our Citroen hymer 564.

Thanks!


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

Are you sure you haven't already got one, stored inside the rear bumper?


----------



## sunflowersmell (Jun 7, 2008)

No we definitely haven't. Both ends are missing on our rear bumper so the hose would have gone a long time ago.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Braesman said:


> Are you sure you haven't already got one, stored inside the rear bumper?


On both Hymers that I have owned, it is stored in the gas locker, coild up at the back.
Never needed to use it though


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

sunflowersmell said:


> Hello, us again!!! :lol:
> 
> Does anyone know where we can buy a hose to fit the waste water outlet on our Citroen hymer 564.
> 
> Thanks!


Your local garden centre should sell assorted fittings for use with water features and ponds, try them otherwise you will almost certainly get what you want >here<

peedee


----------



## 112251 (May 15, 2008)

*Waste water hose.*

For the past few years we have used a length of 1.5 inch hose with about 8 inches of a bicycle inner tube over one end. This is able to fit over the outlet and provide a water tight connection. AGD


----------

